# color help please



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

what color is this? It isn't the ash red that I'm use to seeing. Is it indigo?


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

You mean because of the dark shafts?

It looks like pre-moult plumage - wait till after the moult to see what it really looks like

Either way it does look ash red to me


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

You are right he hasn't moulted out yet. What had me wondering was the blue under the red. I also noticed he has black tics like an ash red. Thanks for the reply


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

if he has black tics then i'm pretty confident he is an ash red cock split for blue. They do get the tics on the shafts sometimes making a black shaft.

Though anything is possible with pigeons! THere was a thread on this site about a bird that pre moult was redish and became a patchwork of red and blue that people were calling ember. I cannot recall how it came out in the end, I think blue.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

It may be a slate ash red bird with indigo. I have homer look like that too but not as red.


----------

